# أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات فق&#1591



## fady2010 (7 مارس 2006)

*أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات فق&#1591*

لمن يعاني من بطئ في كمبيوتره اليك الحل..! 
لتسريع جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاث كلمات 

اجعل جها زك كالصاروخ بثلاث كلمات 
الاخوة في المنتدي اليكم هذه الطريقة والتي تجعل تركيز الذاكره بالكامل على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه مما يجعل الجهاز في منتهى السرعة هذا وافيدكم انني جربتها ووجدتها في منتهى الروعه وهي كالتالي : 
ابدا start 
من قائمة تشغيل Run 
نفذ هذا الامر 
system.ini 
وتبحث حتى تجد السطرالمكتوب به التالى:- 
363enh 
تضيف تحت هذا السطر السطرين التاليه او قم بنسخ ولصق هذا الجزء 
LoadLocalHigh=1 
ConservativeSwaPfileUsage=1 
وتحفظ بعد ذلك 
تذهب الى ملف..... ثم تختار حفظ..... ..فقط 
فائدت الامرالاول تجعل تركيز الذاكرة على البرنامج الذي تعمل عليه 
والامر الثاني وهو لسرعه تنقل الملفات في وندوز.:36_19_1:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا فادي علي المعلومة الجميلة 

ونتمني ان نري منك المزيد

الرب يباركك*


----------



## fady2010 (8 مارس 2006)

شكرا علي ردك مينا


----------



## +AMIR+ (9 مارس 2006)

شكرا يافادى على تعب محبتك.


----------



## blackguitar (9 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا فادى على المعلومه انا هجربها*


----------



## mohab (7 أبريل 2006)

مشكور حبيبى على النصيحه


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الرب يباركك


----------



## sherihan81 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

شكرا لك والرب يباركك لقد فعلت مثل ما قلت تماما وفي الحال اصبح الكمبيوتر سريع
الرب يحفظك وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## يوستيكا (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

مرسي علي المعلومة مررسيييييييييي


----------



## The_Hero (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات فقط*

الف شكر و جارى التجربه ميرسى خالص


----------



## just member (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

*شكرا يا بااااااااشاااااا 
بس يارب يكون فعال ​*


----------



## koko_jesus_3 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

*شكرا على النصيحة*


----------



## ranoon (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

thnxxxxxxxxx 7agarabha


----------



## ses_arm81 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

اشكرك يا اخ فادي 
نعمة الرب معك ...


----------



## emelio (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات فقط*

شكرا لك       شكرا لك[Q-BIBLE]:mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25::mus25:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## kamal1976 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات ف&#160*

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## Micheal Hijazin (18 مايو 2008)

*رد: أجعل جهازك بسرعة الصاروخ بثلاثة كلمات فق&#*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور !!


----------

